# VSA mastered - Skulltronix



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Well i finally got a skulltronix, and i love him. The key though for me was to learn how to program the VSA routines myself so that i could make my own stuff and sell routines to others. After a bit of hard work....as usual here is my VSA routine of werewolves of london.

http://www.mediafire.com/?di3j5djgiv4


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

K, by chance do you have a shorter video clip? The one posted at that site is 142 MB, which is a mite big for downloading quickly.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

May I suggest uploading it to a site like Youtube (or even Photobucket) so we can stream the video instead of downloading?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yep, was a bit too much to download. Sorry ... couldn't see it.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Yeah that was a bit to much. I thought I had a virus. with all the adds popping up.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry guys didn't realize that media fire was no good, will try to upload it to you tube.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok i have it on you tube now, you can check it out here.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is another shorter clip of monster mash i finished.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is so cool. I liked it when he through his head back during the wa hoOOOO. I'll bet you are having a blast with this thing.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LMAO, I just love this, K! The head movements, the changing colors of the eyes - it's great and just so much fun used with these pieces of music

Hey, I see one of your witches standing in the wings back there:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Beautiful job. The movement and syncing are excellent. Maybe some day I'll learn how to do stuff like that.


----------



## Spyder (Aug 16, 2008)

Love it! What is the cost of doing something like this?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*skulltronix this is halloween*

Here is my latest work, i work almost every day on my haunt, and here is a video of another 7 to 8 hours of work.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

My favorite movement on this guy is the head shake that starts at about 1:57. The action is a perfect match for the more childlike voices at that point in the song.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

That was so awesome! One of these days I am going to get into that aspect of prop building.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool the head movement is awesome!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I love the head movements, awesome job!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

So, K, how are you using this guy in your haunt? Will you have one skellie singing a variety of songs or are you working your way up to a small choir?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I am in the process of building a throne of bone for him to sit in as well as his very own crypt to sing from. For now he is all alone, these things are expensive as heck.But maybe if my plans all work out, someday he can have a friend.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

you do not have to use the skulltronics skulls exclusively there are lot of options for talking skulls or creatures that you add along side of him. Even blinking jack of lanterns for the chorus. You can control them with solid stat relays.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*skulltronix shakes them bones*

Here is the latest work i finished for my skulltronix, now it's time to start on grim grinning ghosts.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He is one cool dude, K I think you've got a knack for this type of programming.


----------



## halloweenbarbara (Jun 26, 2010)

Love the eyes! I gotta get me one of these!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

There is one glaringly big thing wrong with this.....









It isn't mine!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## Tigr35 (Sep 19, 2009)

Great Job. I'm looking for some new routines (are you interested)? Do you have colorspash lights also programmed?

Feel free to contact me at [email protected]


----------



## GRP (Aug 18, 2009)

*Awsome*

Well done. Hope mine comes out half as good. Is that a Skulltronic body too? Are you doing the lights with the movements? How much are you selling the routine for?


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I do not have the additional lights for him,cost so much just to get the skulltronix. I will use my own couple lights for him and he will be seated in a throne of bone. The light channels are very easy to program compared to the jaw and other movements. The jaw is by far the most work, and the eyes are fun to play with. There are so many different colors and intensities that you can get.If interested in any of the routines just drop me a PM.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*Headless Horseman Skulltronix*

Well here is a video of my newest work. Hope you all like it. I just had to do this one, one of my all time favorite halloween movies and stories.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Oh Oh Oh you did a fantastic job, I love love it!!!! I so wish I could do these!


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

Had to come back and listen again lol. Brilliant!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Kprimmn very nice job! Looks and sounds great!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

why didnt you make a full band and back up singers LOL!!!! awesome job I wish I knew how to make these things


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Just so cool, some day, some day I'm going to do the Skulltronix....


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*Grim grinning ghosts 1 of 2 clips*

Here is some more recent work. Song is long so i only did some of it. Beginning here and next clip shows verses. Hope you guys all like it.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

*Grim grinning ghosts 2 of 2 main part*

Here is the main part of the song.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We're going to have to start calling you the King of Skulltronix


----------

